# Best Moss for Warm Water?



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

I don't know of any moss in particular that likes warm water, but I have read that fissidens definitely prefers cooler water. Probably not a moss to go for.


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

78+ isn't so hot. Right now for like a month temperature in my tank is around 27 C (~80-81) and even fissidens does fine. Nothing spectacular, but it grows.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

I've had erect moss (Vesicularia reticulata) grow well even in the low 80s Fahrenheit.


----------



## bluesand (Nov 3, 2014)

Java moss or weeping moss seems to do well in my tanks(80-84)


----------



## Willcooper (May 31, 2015)

I grow xmas moss very well at 78-79


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

Java moss is dong fine at 82-83


----------



## shattersea (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks for all of the responses - this has given me a good place to start!


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Java, most common and hardy. Some varieties may tolerate but not for long. moss love cool water.


----------

